# Food 'rewards' during training



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have just started focusing my attempts on getting Dakota's crazy barking under control. She is VERY quick to learn, and I can get her attention in an INSTANT because she knows if she makes me happy, she will get a food treat.

So, my question is .... by how much should I reduced her normal meal portion, to allow for these 'extra' food treats. She responds VERY well to treats (as does Harley), and I plan to reduce the food rewards gradually, and just praise vocally sometimes, but at the moment, we are just starting off, so she is rewarded with a food treat for a 'nice quiet'

They are fed twice a day, and they get a mix of 50/50 kibble & cooked beef mince (drained of fat) - they currently get 2 heaped spoons of kibble & mince each. (twice a day)

Should I halve these meals while I am giving food treats for training? The food treats are home baked chicken strips (boiled chicken breast, then sliced, then baked) These are considered very HIGH value treats, and are working very well.

I was thinking about cutting it back to 1 spoon of kibble & mince for each meal ... seeing as they are both getting these reward treats in between meals. The treats are about the size of a thumbnail each.

I can see this working already - and we only started this afternoon - Its working so well, but I don't want to over-feed them!!

Thanks all.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I give 100% protein treats like dehydrated wild salmon or freeze dried cod....no weight gain even though I kept the meal portions the same.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 23 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691826


> I give 100% protein treats like dehydrated wild salmon or freeze dried cod....no weight gain even though I kept the meal portions the same.[/B]


Thanks Tami. Dakota's weight is just right ... but Harley could afford to lose a little, so I just want to be really strict on their in-take. Its one thing to get some training going on - but the last thing I want is a weight issue at the end of it all!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

First of all, let me say Congratulations! That is always so cool when you work on something they need to learn, and you have success or even see progress!

I don't know if this will help you, Jac, but I have found that even if the treat is ridiculously small, Tucker will work for it just as hard. 
So maybe you could try breaking them up even smaller, if you are worried about the calories.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 23 2008, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691855


> First of all, let me say Congratulations! That is always so cool when you work on something they need to learn, and you have success or even see progress!
> 
> I don't know if this will help you, Jac, but I have found that even if the treat is ridiculously small, Tucker will work for it just as hard.
> So maybe you could try breaking them up even smaller, if you are worried about the calories.[/B]


Thanks Sue, good idea! I have cut them into little pieces already, and both H & D about fall over themselves for a tiny crumb! lol! :smrofl: I might cut the pieces even smaller for them! These are the best 'high value' treats EVER!

Now I just need to work on my 'words' .... in the past I have had FAR too many words for them .... I might start a new thread on training words actually .. see what works best for most.....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny is in training right now too....and I was worried about my Benny becoming a Bubba lol! I take the beef roll and cut it into the teeniest pieces. Very very small, like the size of a pinky nail. If his lesson is long then I may cut back on his dinner by a little bit. Just remember to make the training rewards extra tiny....that has helped me alot.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I wish Milly would behave as well...in the stopping of barking I mean. I do exactly the same thing, say Ah Ah when they start to growl, they both know that if they bark there is no treat, but growling is acceptable...for the time being. But somedays Milly just doesnt care, she will bark her head off like a fool, and other times she will just watch people go by and then look at me for a treat and others she will just growl and come for a treat. Most times as soon as Murphy see's someone coming he prances over hopping around for his treat, unless there is a dog and then he goes of his chops.

Because mine get treats for every wee break and all they people they dont bark at I dropped their full cup between them (twice a day) to 3/4 of a cup between them twice a day. Neither have gained or lost any weight. Milly did before I lowered their meal time food.

Sorry if I am waffling...I am tired.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats really sensible Kara ... I've also reduced the meal size by a tiny bit. The last thing I want is health issues because I am over-feeding them!!


----------

